# Kernel Configuration



## Armando (May 24, 2012)

Hello guys, I installed the mp but when I activate it tells me this:


```
Enabling pf
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
pf enabled
```

yet it is activated in the kernel as I do?


----------



## bluboy (May 24, 2012)

Armando said:
			
		

> yet it is activated in the kernel as I do?



Can you post your kernel configuration file?


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

altq(4) is part of PF. If you're not going to use it you can ignore the messages. To enable altq(4) you will have to build a custom kernel.


----------



## Armando (May 24, 2012)

Here is my kernel:


```
# FireWire support
device		firewire	# FireWire bus code
#device		sbp		# SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
device		fwe		# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
device	pf
device	pflog
device	pfsync
options	ALTQ
options	ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options	ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
options	ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
options	ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options	ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options	ALTQ_NOPCC      # Required for SMP build
options	IPFIREWALL
options	IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options	IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=5
options	IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options	IPDIVERT
```


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

Enable PF or IPFW, not both.


----------



## Armando (May 24, 2012)

I could write the exact configuration?


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

PF: 

```
device pf
device pflog
device pfsync
options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options ALTQ_RED # Random Early Detection (RED)
options ALTQ_RIO # RED In/Out
options ALTQ_HFSC # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options ALTQ_PRIQ # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options ALTQ_NOPCC # Required for SMP build
```

IPFW:

```
options IPFIREWALL
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=5
options IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options IPDIVERT
```

Pick one, not both.


----------

